# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  BANZAI KOI

## SUNU

KOLEKSI BANZAI KOI

SHOWA GINRIN +/- 45cm
Rp. 900,000

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

O iya yah, harusnya di preview dulu. Thanks Om Cool!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

@ Om Anggit & Om Dodo
Thanks Om...

@ Om Irvan
Kalo helikopter saya lagi dipake nganter barang ke luar Jawa, ya saya anter pake mobil bak aja Om.. he.. he.. he..

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Yth. Mr. T,

Ini saya coba foto lagi Tancho Sanke-nya. Mudah-mudahan jelas.... atau masih gak jelas juga?   ::   ... Emang saya gak bakat foto kali ya... he he he he..

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kawani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

KOHAKU A 40CM RP 600,000
 
KOHAKU B 40CM RP 600,000

KOHAKU C 45 CM RP 800,000

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Sunu,
Ini ada yg tertarik dengan produk Banzai Koi, setelah melihat etalase majalah KOI'S  ::  Alamatnya saya PM, tolong dikontak ya... Kayaknya partai besar tuh :P  Good Luck  ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Om Punyaku masih ada kan ?  ::  sorry belum main ke sana.. hari jumat yah  ::

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Iya, Glen. Sebagian sudah keduluan sama orang   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Saya pm ya om datta..

----------


## aswin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> *DESIGN BAK DAN SISTEM FILTER .. COPY PASTE YA ... DARI BULETIN APKI, EDISI 7 DESEMBER 2008*   
> klik : http://www.koiblitar.com/BAKFIBER.htm
> ___________
> Tukang Koi
> http://www.koiblitar.com/BAKFIBER.htm
> 
> 
> ...


*Kalau memang om sunu memang mengakui design bak fiber itu sebagai ciptaan tukang koi .. kan om sunu bisa kontak sy dulu, selama ini belum ada ... wajar saja dong sy terkejut. Maaf om .. bukan om Sunu saja yg  yg saya tegur, pak Lili (Jaya Tunggal) dan pak Sony orang Dinas perikanan jg saya tegur karena gak ada konfirmasi  .. beliau sama dgn om Sunu mengorder bak fiber di tempat yg sama QUEEN FIBER (bu Tety) ... bu Haji Tety pun yg punya work shop juga sudah sy himbau.
Saya senang design bak fber yg saya buat banyak bermanfaat untuk orang banyak, baik penghobi maupun sipenjual, tapi setidaknya tahu kode etik lah dan jaga perasaan orang lain. Kalau pak Sunu menghubungi saya dan minta ijin dulu .... pasti saya ijinkan begitu juga pihak-pihak lain, dengan catatan persimi dululah ..pasti sy ijinkan. Saya tunggu deh kontak dari om Sunu ... mau telp boleh ...mau kerumah juga boleh sekalian lihat majalah APKI Edisi 7*  ::   ::  
________________
Tukang Koi

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Wooohohohowww DAHSYAT OM VICTOR !!! :O

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

> Ini adalah ukuran yg byk di pesan. Tp klu om perlu ukuran yg lbh besar, kita bisa buatin.


justru ukurannya di pendek in biar harganya turun hehehehehe

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Dengan niat untuk menyelesaikan masalah 'Ijin mengijinkan' tanpa bermaksud memperpanjang masalah, apalagi untuk mempermalukan Pak Udin yang saya hormati, Saya masih menunggu jawaban dari Pak Udin atas postingan terakhir saya di thread ini.
> Silakan pak Udin menjawab karena Pak Udin yang memulai perdebatan ini. Saya kenal pak Udin memiliki integritas yang tinggi dan gak mungkin bicara sembarangan di forum terbuka.
> Sekali lagi, saya mohon maaf kepada para moderator dan member Forum, bukan maksud saya memperpanjang masalah.
> Saya hanya ingin masalah ini menjadi cleared, sehingga tidak terus berulang di masa yg akan datang kepada saya maupun kepada oranglain.
> Terima kasih.


*Pak Sunu, saya sudah kasih kesempatan untuk ketemuan dgn saya, kalau keberatan betemu dgn saya, sebaiknya kita bikin janjian untuk pertemuan di Queen Fiber ( pak Sunu + Udin + bu Tety ) bagaimana?*  saya tidak merasa dipermalukan di forum ini, dan gak perlu didukung  oleh siapapun di forum ini. terima kasih saya tunggu khabarnya   ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

setuju... Peace... KOI IS FRIENDSHIP.....

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by SUNU
> 
> Om Harry,
> Sepertinya karena thread ini sudah terlalu panjang, mulai timbul misperception.
> Saya tegaskan sekali lagi, bahwa saya tidak pernah mengaku-aku sebagai pencipta bak fiber dengan modif apapun. Jika om Harry ada waktu luang, silakan baca thread ini dari atas.
> Saya membebaskan siapapun untuk membuat bak fiber BD, karena saya tidak berhak membatasi kreatifitas orang lain.
> 
> 
> Hehehe Om Sunu, saya udah baca dari awal, kayanya dari 2008 dan mulai menghangat lagi.
> ...


ati2 jg pak kalo bikin paten, nanti malah dituntut ama pencipta bak ginian di luar negeri yang udh pake bak ginian puluan taon lalu...hehehe

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

> *Ya.....Uda Harry juga ,. abahnasr juga , semuanya juga Well Come , Nice to met all of You and ber liwet ria...abah baru panen padi nikh ....eh tapi belum kering ding hujan melulu.*


waduh bah...jadi seneng nech... kapan atuh bah??   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Forum ini saya kembalikan kepada Banzai koi. Tidak ada lagi posting masalah ini. Untuk Abah dan teman - teman lain yang mengundang kedua pihak yang berseteru untuk bedamai, silakan membuka topik baru di forum ngobrol dan ucapan, mungkin om Vic sebagai calon moderator masa depan bisa memulainya. Saya cuma titip pesan, kalau bisa menu rawon tetap ada ya bah....


@Viktor
Hehehehe, jangan lupa ama tim suksesnya ya

@Ajik
Kayanya musti secepatnya diresmikan pak Ajik. Terus todong makan2......




> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Untuk Abah dan teman - teman lain yang mengundang kedua pihak yang berseteru untuk bedamai, silakan membuka topik baru di forum ngobrol dan ucapan, mungkin om Vic sebagai calon moderator masa depan bisa memulainya. Saya cuma titip pesan, kalau bisa menu rawon tetap ada ya bah....
> 
> 
> dari semuanya, saya cuman baca-baca-baca ... dan cuman tertarik di bagian ini
> 
> jadi, kesimpulannya adalah:
> 
> ...


Ternyata ngundang Dodo gampang ya, tak pikir musti pake kembang setaman dan menyan serta minyak.

@Om Sunu
Welcome back........semoga bisnisnya tambah lancar.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nia Bunga

> UDAAAAAAH !!!!!    Mau jualan lagi niiiiiyy....!!
> 
> LIWET .... LIWET ..... NASI RAWON .... Siapa mau beli???     
> Tuh ....!! Jadi aja salaaaaah ...!!


Pak Sunu, bole minta brosure dalam bentuk softcopy product Banzai.
Saya Nia dari Bali. 

Thanks

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nia Bunga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Om/tante eko-i jg ikut2an donk, awas!!! Kalau ada yang panggil aku tante 
> 
> 
> iya mbak


ralat: mas/mbak ronny
 ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> Pilihannya kalau GO ya KC om ?
> atau lelang satu per satu juga 
> 
> 
> udah ada peminatnya nih
> 
> 1) Bobo
> ...


  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

> Mangga Kang .... Lagi PREVIEW duluuu .... heuheueheu   
> Nanti mah dipotoan hiji-hiji ..


Kohaku yang sesuai textbook Kokugyo nya mah di PM aja  ::   ::  
 ::   ::

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## twahyono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

